# Récupérer des données d'un MAC sur un PC en Windows



## Arethusa (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 
Une connaissance dispose d'un Macbook HS, et celle-la veut absolument récupérer un rapport de stage qui est dessus.

Le truc étant que moi je n'ai pas de Mac ! (personne n'est parfait).

Et j'imagine que si je branche bêtement le DD du Mac sur mon PC en Windows (seven vista ou xp) ça ne vas pas fonctionner comme ça !

Ce rapport est fait sous word.

J'aurai le disque dur demain, je me permet donc de solliciter votre aide.

Il y a surement des astuces pour ce genre de cas.


Merci.


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2011)

il faut installer sur le PC l'utilitaire MacDrive pour pouvoir lire et écrire le format HFS+ des disques Mac

Par contre, pour brancher le disque du MacBook sur le PC, il y a plusieurs solutions (selon la sévérité de la panne du MacBook).

Si le MacBook peut être démarré, il faut essayer de démarrer en maintenant la touche T appuyée jusqu'à ce qu'un logo "Firewire" apparaisse à l'écran. Le MacBook se comporte alors comme une disque Firewire qu'il suffit de relier au PC par un cable Firewire (sous réserve qu'il y ait un port Firewire sur le PC)

Sinon, il va falloir démonter le MacBook pour sortir le disque , puis brancher ce disque dans un boitier  de disque dur externe (boitier avec interface usb par exemple)

A l'avenir, ton amie devrait faire des sauvegardes de ses documents importants! une copie sur une simple clé usb de son rapport lui aurait sauver la mise!


(en espérant que la panne du MacBook ne soit pas sue à un disque dur mort... car là, ça va être dur de récuperer quoi que ce soit dessus)


----------



## Arethusa (27 Mai 2011)

Merci, j'essayerai cette utilitaire, si effectivement le DD est désaffectueux, peut etre qu'avec Esay recovery...

M'enfin bon, on verra ça demain, en attendant je te remercie.


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2011)

Arethusa a dit:


> ..... si effectivement le DD est désaffectueux, .....


 

 tu crois qu'il va falloir le prendre par les sentiments pour lui faire cracher son rapport?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2011)

Cela dit, pas besoin d'un boîtier externe pour brancher le disque au PC en USB, cet accessoire (ou un autre du même genre) suffit !


----------

